# British Columbia P. Eng license



## amiznit (Feb 8, 2012)

Anyone apply for a non-resident P. Eng license in BC? I've submitted my app and will be taking the law and ethics exam soon. Just wondering if anyone has had experience with it and what (if anything) you studied. There are a couple of texts suggested by the BC board, but I'd like to know if attending the law and ethics seminar by itself will suffice. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## YMZ PE (Feb 10, 2012)

My hubs is taking it in a few months, but he doesn't know what he'll do about the L&amp;E exam either. If there are no other replies to this thread before you take it, please post about your experience!


----------



## lady_j (Feb 10, 2012)

Taking the seminar by itself will not suffice. It is recommended to show up to the seminar having read all of the suggested textbooks/material at least once.

Good luck.


----------



## amiznit (May 17, 2012)

YMZ PE said:


> My hubs is taking it in a few months, but he doesn't know what he'll do about the L&amp;E exam either. If there are no other replies to this thread before you take it, please post about your experience!


I ordered the books they recommended but didn't really have time to read them (a couple of law type textbooks that are a few hundred pages each). I basically watched the L&amp;E seminar twice and used the powerpoint presentation as a study guide. I reviewed the different booklets that APEGBC recommends (guides on copyrights, patents, trademarks, the bylaws of APEGBC and the Eng. and Geoscientists act) a few times. Before I took the test, I was pretty sure I hadn't prepared enough and that I would fail and have to re-take. I was planning to study the 2 textbooks and spend more time studying in general. But some how, some way, I passed.

Now I just have to update my work experience record ... my original got rejected b/c it wasn't 10 pages long (it was like 4 pages long).


----------



## Jayman_PE (May 17, 2012)

Amiz,

What's involved in applying for PE licensure as a non-resident in B.C.? I am currently working on a project on Vancouver Island.

thanks


----------



## Vinsanity (May 17, 2012)

NPPE or National Professional Practice Exams is easy, with a passing mark of only 65% I took it 6 years ago. But you have to read the Canadian Engineering Laws and Ethics books and all the handouts to be familiar with it, the exam is more on case to case scenario. What I did, I just read the books on my own no fancy video or so.

Good luck.


----------



## Vinsanity (May 17, 2012)

A 100 pt multiple choice type of exam in 2 hours, you have at least 1.2 minutes to spend on each questions.


----------



## amiznit (May 17, 2012)

Jayman_10x said:


> Amiz,
> 
> What's involved in applying for PE licensure as a non-resident in B.C.? I am currently working on a project on Vancouver Island.
> 
> thanks


Here's a link for the application guide ... it pretty much covers everything but let me know if you have any specific questions. http://www.apeg.bc.ca/reg/docs/appguideformembership11.pdf


----------



## David Lee (May 19, 2012)

My friend received a non-resident P.Eng. license from the APEGBC. The license procedure is as same as resident P.Eng. After the law &amp; ethic exam, the APEGBC will review applicant’s experience and ask the applicant to attend a technical interview in front of two senior engineers &amp; a staff from the APEGBC. Once done, the P.Eng. license will be granted.


----------



## David Lee (May 19, 2012)

I submitted P.Eng. application to the APEGBC in 2007 and I took 8 technical exams following years because of my physics degree from Korea. When I passed all technical exams, the law &amp; ethic exam including an essay writing exam was taken to meet an English proficiency requirement. I had a technical interview to demonstrate my structural design projects after met all academic requirements. I was granted P.Eng. in 2010. To get a Struct. Eng. license, I had to take FE in April, 2011, PE in October, 2011, and SE in April, 2012 through Washington Licensing Board. If I pass the SE exam, I will apply for the APEGBC’s Struct. Eng. and take the BC Building Code exam.

Life is good!!!


----------

